# Instanz "guide"



## Gnap (21. Februar 2009)

Heho, bin recht neu in dem game und irgend wie suchen massig leute massig spieler für instanzen aber...

ab wann kann mann denn in welche inis rein gehen? gibt es dort auch so krasse abstufungen wie bei wow (DM kannst du als healer super mit 13 heilen als dd macht es erst richtig sinn mit level 17 als tank besser 19)? wie sehen die gruppen aus ? standart 5 mann 1 tank & healer + 3 dds? vll kann ja jmd mal kurz was zusammen fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber in erster linie würde mich echt mal so ne auflistung der inis interessieren.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (21. Februar 2009)

Zu den ersten Instanzen gehören Barren Caves, Mondklamm (KA obs wirklich so heißt) Die Mühle, Die Blutige Gallerie und die verlassene Abtei. Man kommt da glaub ich immer rein, egal welches Level, aber es gibt natürlich Anforderungen für eine Party.

*Barren Caves* ist die 1. Instannz für lowlvl Chars muss so für um Level 12 gewesen sein. Weiß ich nicht genau. Da muss man für den Quest "Strange Minerals" hin. 

*Mondklamm* ist auch so für lvl 10-15. Da endet der Quest "Poltern in der Nacht"

*Die Mühle* ist für Spieler ab level 20. So weit ich weiß gibts da keine Quests für, aber is klasse zum Rohstoffe farmen für die Berufe. Die Bosse sind nicht sonderlich schwer und der Zeitaufwand gering. Man braucht allerdings um da reinzukommen einen Feuerstein den man bei dem alten Opa davor bekommt. Dafür muss man von den Gobos die beim toten Baum oder in Barrens Cave rumstehen so Dunststeine o.ä. looten. Die sind aber ganz easy zu killen.

*Die Verlassene Abtei* ist meiner Meinung nach die erste _richtige_ Instanz. Die Anforderungen liegen meist bei 25+ da man sonst wie irre Mops pullt, aber meist wird auch ein niedrig stufiger Spieler mitgenommen. Der Eingang liegt *NICHT* in der Eingangshalle. Das Portal dort gehört zur Blutigen Gallerie, für die verlassene Abtei müsst ihr links runter und dann in den Keller. In der Abtei kann man 4 oder 5 verschieden Quests abschließen.
Den Guide hier zu findet ihr in der buffeshow 122 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/188

*Die Blutige Galerie* liegt wie gesagt im Eingangsraum der verlassenen Abtei. Sie öffnet sich immer um 22:00 Uhr und ist bis 12 oder 1 Uhr ( weiß ich nicht mehr so genau^^) geöffnet. Die Monster dort respawnen verdammt schnell,  die Bosse haben keinen respawn und es gibt nur eine Instanz für alle Spieler auf dem Server. Bei mir auf dem Server bildet sich kurz vor 10 immer eine Raidgruppe die dann immer geschloßen zum 1.Boss durchrennt (Mesitens wird auf tote keine Rücksicht genommen, aber wenn ihr nicht wiederaufsteht und einfach liegen bleibt könnt ihr trotzdem die Quest beenden.
In der gesamten Instanz gibt es nur einen Boss. Einmal in der Geistform und dann in seiner richigen Form. Für beide Kills gibts eine Quest.

*Die Gräberstette der Spiegel * ist für lvl 38+ und wird in der buffedshow 125 näher erklärt http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/194

Mit den späteren Instanzen kenn ich mich (noch) nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher sind das alles bis auf die blutige Gallerie Instanzen für eine Party (also 6! Leute) mit normalem Setup (Tank, Priest, Rest DDs oder 2. Heiler oder Offtanks)

Ach so und seit kurzem gibt es noch eine Art 1-Mann Instanz die man auf dem stadtplatz von Varanas ( der Hauptstadt) von einem clown annimmt. http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/videos,id8,minigame.html Die dient eigentlich nur zum Spaß haben und günstig Geld und Items kassieren.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (21. Februar 2009)

Hier : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91362 ist noch ein Link aus dem Forum für die Mondklamminstanz


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. April 2009)

@ DerBuuhmann
Danke für die Liste das hat mich auch brennend intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (12. April 2009)

Mal die Liste ergänzen.

*Fuchsbau:* ist eine 40+ Ini die im Raid betreten werden kann. sprich 36 Mann.
Die Kammern mit den Bossen selbst können aber nur 6 Mann (1 Party) betreten.
Für jede Kammer braucht man bestimmte Items (Quest erklärt welche)
Momentan empfohlenes Level 50 und gut equiped.

Der erste Boss noch gut Tankbar. Auf die Fallen aufpassen die Random um den Boss spawnen, dann ist der recht einfach.
Zweite Boss ist Range Class only. Als Tank wird man da bis ca 6k HP nahezu 1hitet.
Also auf Abstand bleiben und mages und Scouts die Arbeit erledigen lassen.
Für den 3. Boss darf man erst mal für *jeden* eine Feder sammeln die man zum betreten der Kammer benötigt.
Diese dropt von allen Mobs im 3. Floor. Jedoch sehr rar.
Die Bosse im 3. Floor sind recht einfach, machen aber ganz ordentlich AOE Schaden.
Auf die Grünen Wolken aufpassen die im 3. Floor aus den Wänden kommen.
Die verteilen recht lästige Debuffs die erst nach relog weg gehen.

*Mystic Altar:* Ist eine 45+ Ini wo recht gutes Teamplay gefordert ist.
Zählt als Aufbauini für die Citadelle und Kalin Shrine. Als reines Farmgebiet für 45+.
Die Bosse dort sind im großen und ganzen recht einfach und bedürfen keine große Taktik.
Aufpassen sollte man vor den Mana Bats.diese Leechen den Manaklassen nahezu instant die ganze Mana wech.
Raider Soldier solltet ihr mit Vorsicht genießen. Die machen nen deftigen AOE Schaden der nen mage, Healer oder Rogue durchaus mal 1hiten können wenns mit den HP noch nicht so dick ausschaut.
Also solo luren und von der Gruppe fern halten. Tank sollte mit denen keine Probleme haben.
Akunda ist der schwierigste Boss da drinnen. Bzw der mit dem höchsten DMG Output.
Nach dem Spruch "_Greift an! Reißt sie in fetzen!_" charged er das Mittglied was am weitesten von ihm entfernt steht. (jedoch nicht außer Reichweite ;-))
Das sollte ein Warrior oder 2. Tank sein den ihr weit genug von den anderen abstellt.
4-5k HP sollten für nen warrior oder Knight ausreichen um das zu stehen.
Maintank sollte 5k+ HP aufweisen.
Mage oder Priest sollte dagegen 6k+ HP haben, sonst kanns schief gehen.
Gut eingespielte Teams schaffen die Ini in unter 15mins.
Happy farming.

*Citadelle und Kalin Shrine*: Auf die 2 gehe ich nicht näher ein.
Nur soviel. sind reine lv50 Inis. Tank sollte für CA mind 7,5k HP haben und für KS 9k.
Mages mind 5-6k HP.
Dort kommt es besonders auf Teamplay an und jeder geht die Inis anders an.
Bis man dafür rdy ist vergeht schon nen bissle Zeit, aber das warten lohnt sich, die Inis machen Spaß wenn man ein gutes Team dafür hat.
Die Citadelle benötigt außerdem noch das Vorquest welches man ab lv45 erledigen kann.
Unbedingt in Party oder Raid erledigen!

*Eiszwergen Ini* das ist die neueste Ini in RoM und dazu kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.
Levelbereich ist 35+ besser 40+.
Ist noch nicht komplett implementiert, bisher ist nach dem 4. Boss schluß.
Vorquest wird benötigt um die Instanz betreten zu können. (Zwergenboss im Drachenzahngebirge)


----------



## Tyrnen (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
wo befindet sich denn die erste Instanz?


----------



## WR^Velvet (28. Mai 2009)

Barren Cave ist innerhalb der Kargen Hölen.
Ist in dem Gebiet Heulende Berge zu finden.
Innerhalb der Grotte befindet sich das Portal zur Ini welche man mit einer 6 Mann Party betreten kann.


----------



## SirDarkness (14. Juli 2009)

@ DerBuuhmann

Den Boss in der Mühle schafft man bestimmt nicht schon mit 20, dafür macht der zuviel Dmg,
besser ist ab lvl 30 aber auch da könnte es schwierig werden.


----------



## Ferredux (30. August 2009)

SirDarkness schrieb:


> @ DerBuuhmann
> 
> Den Boss in der Mühle schafft man bestimmt nicht schon mit 20, dafür macht der zuviel Dmg,
> besser ist ab lvl 30 aber auch da könnte es schwierig werden.



nein ich bin lvl 36er kundi und mach mühle solo

und ergänzung

Schatzhöhle:lvl50
Herz des Ozeans leider keine ahnung^^


----------



## Shisaco (31. August 2009)

Naja Mühle ist eh nur eine farm ini.
für SoK mage mit 5-6k HP man ist das ein müll da kannst als mage auch mit 3,5-4k HP rein.


----------



## GruftiAnnaGraus (31. Januar 2010)

hiii-chen,all...

Hab da mal ne frage zum Respawn von nem bestimmten MA.Gegner: Ich versuche nun schon seit 2 Tagen den Geist-Samoge zu killen,Problem,ist,das der ewig nicht erscheint,am Altar über dem MA-Eingang u.wenn kann ich den nicht killen,weil sich wie ich glaube nen Bug zuschaltet,denn der Geisst iss rot,wenn ich ihn anklicke,aber angreifen kann ich Ihn nicht,dann kommt sofort ne Fehlermeldung...Kann mir da jemand helfen+was dazu sagen...?!?

Dankeee,im vorraus schonmal...
Gruftianna(Schurkine,Lev.55\Kundschafterin,lev.52),Serv.Cogath...


----------

